# [Sammelthread] Das Matrix Universum



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Moin!


Da bald ein neuer "Matrix" Film in die Kinos kommt und dieses Universum damit erweitert wird, denke ich kann man auch einen Sammelthread zum Thema aufmachen.  Außerdem gibt es noch die Matrix Computerspiele "Enter the Matrix" und "Path of Neo". Sowie den Animationsfilm "Animatrix". Ich muß gestehen das es bei mir schon länger her ist wo ich den dritten Teil gesehen habe.
Aber soviel ich weiß ist Trinity zum Schluß gestorben und Neo auch, nachdem er einen Deal mit den Maschinen ausgehandelt hatte.
Der Deal war eine friedliche Koexistenz von Maschinen und Menschen.

Hier mal der aktuelle Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7p4Yx0VT7Q:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was sagt euch das alles? Wie könnte es weitergehen?


----------



## Micha0208 (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich persönlich fand den ersten Matrix-Film absolute Oberklasse (persönliche Wertung 10/10).
Teil 2 und 3 waren für mich, besonders nach Teil 1, schon nicht so überzeugende Fortsetzungen.

Bei Matrix 4 bin ich zwar sehr gespannt, aber auch sehr skeptisch.
Keanu Reeves sieht hier schon sehr nach John Wick aus.

Und das auch die Regisseure der John Wick Filme an der Umsetzung von Matrix 4 beteiligt sind, lässt mich leider noch etwas mehr zweifeln 

Hoffe natürlich trotzdem auf einen klasse Film


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Keanu Reeves sieht hier schon sehr nach John Wick aus.


Ja. Das stimmt. Es könnte vielleicht an paralellen Dreharbeiten zu John Wick 4 liegen.



Micha0208 schrieb:


> Und das auch die Regisseure der John Wick Filme an der Umsetzung von Matrix 4 beteiligt sind, lässt mich leider noch etwas mehr zweifeln


Nicht das ich wüsste. Wer soll das denn sein?

The Matrix Resurrections


----------



## Micha0208 (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Das stimmt. Es könnte vielleicht an paralellen Dreharbeiten zu John Wick 4 liegen.


Genau, habe auch gehört das sein John Wick Look wohl daran liegt.
Aber das ist ja auch Kopfsache und muß nicht schlimm sein. Würde der letzte John Wick 15 Jahre zurückliegen, würde sich keiner daran stören.

*Zitat Deiner Wikepedia-Quelle: (Absatz: Dreharbeiten und Veröffentlichung)*

_Ebenso beteiligen sich die John-Wick-Regisseure Chad Stahelski und David Leitch, die bereits an der Originaltrilogie als Stuntdouble bzw. Stuntman mitwirkten, an der Produktion. Beide sind unter anderem für Teile des physischen Trainings der Darsteller, kreative Konzepte hinter einzelnen Szenen sowie wenige Choreografien verantwortlich._

Okay, dass hört sich jetzt unter Wikepedia nicht so wild an. Ist vielleicht sogar positiv, denn die Kampf-Choreografien waren ja in den Matrix-Filme wirklich klasse.

*Hatte nur woanders aufgeschnappt, dass die John-Wick-Regisseure an Matrix 4 beteiligt sind... Und da hatte ich natürlich ein paar Fragezeichen im Kopf *

Wußte aber auch nicht, das die auch schon bei den früheren Matrix-Filmen involviert waren (wenn auch scheinbar ausschließlich als Stuntmen).


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> *Zitat Deiner Wikepedia-Quelle: (Absatz: Dreharbeiten und Veröffentlichung)*
> 
> _Ebenso beteiligen sich die John-Wick-Regisseure Chad Stahelski und David Leitch, die bereits an der Originaltrilogie als Stuntdouble bzw. Stuntman mitwirkten, an der Produktion. Beide sind unter anderem für Teile des physischen Trainings der Darsteller, kreative Konzepte hinter einzelnen Szenen sowie wenige Choreografien verantwortlich._
> 
> ...


Achso. Das wusste ich auch nicht.
Der Mann hier ist für die meisten Choreografien in Matrix 1-3 verantwortlich: Yuen Woo-ping.
Ob er in Teil 4 auch involviert ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Micha0208 (9. Oktober 2021)

@RyzA : 

1.) Du hast mir jetzt richtig lust gemacht, endlich mal wieder den ersten Matrix-Film anzuschauen
Habe gerade im Kopf wie Neo von Morpheus im virtuellen Dojo seine einprogrammierten Kampfkünste das erste Mal testen darf

2.) Ich sollte mal wieder Max Payne spielen. Die Spiele haben mit der Bullet Time-Funktion echt Laune gemacht.

3.) Das es ein Matrix Computerspiel gibt wußte ich nicht. Werde ich die Tage mal googeln...


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @RyzA :
> 
> 1.) Du hast mir jetzt richtig lust gemacht, endlich mal wieder den ersten Matrix-Film anzuschauen
> Habe gerade im Kopf wie Neo von Morpheus im virtuellen Dojo seine einprogrammierten Kampfkünste das erste Mal testen darf


Die Szene ist legendär.   


Micha0208 schrieb:


> 2.) Ich sollte mal wieder Max Payne spielen. Die Spiele haben mit der Bullet Time-Funktion echt Laune gemacht.


Ja das kenne ich auch noch. War sehr geil.  


Micha0208 schrieb:


> 3.) Das es ein Matrix Computerspiel gibt wußte ich nicht. Werde ich die Tage mal googeln...


Ja "Enter the Matrix". Und wie ich eben rausgefunden habe gibt es auch noch "The Matrix: Path of Neo". Das ist wohl der Nachfolger. Ich habe aber beide Spiele nicht gespielt.
Enter the Matrix

Aber @Painkiller  welcher hoffentlich hier auch noch im Thread mit einsteigt. Der hat auch viel Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe aber beide Spiele nicht gespielt.


Die braucht man auch nicht spielen, denn die sind noch schlimmer als die beiden Fortzsetzungen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die braucht man auch nicht spielen, denn die sind noch schlimmer als die beiden Fortzsetzungen.


Uiiiii, jetzt kommen die Matrix-Basher wieder zum vorscheinen. 

Das hier soll eigentlich ein Fan-Thread sein. Und kein "Über Matrix auskotzt" Thread.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Uiiiii, jetzt kommen die Matrix-Basher wieder zum vorscheinen.
> 
> Das hier soll eigentlich ein Fan-Thread sein. Und kein "Über Matrix auskotzt" Thread.


Und wenn es nunmal so ist, dass die beiden - bzw. drei, es gab nämlich noch ein gewisses MMORPG  - Games zum Kotzen waren und sich die absolut niemand antun sollte? 
Hier mal ein Vorgeschmack:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDYuv4PwE_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSnS1pyUTZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wundert mich ehrlichgesagt, dass EtM hier keiner kennt, immerhin ist das der kommerziell erfolgreichste Spieleflop aller Zeiten.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wundert mich ehrlichgesagt, dass EtM hier keiner kennt, immerhin ist das der kommerziell erfolgreichste Spieleflop aller Zeiten.


Kenne tu ich ich´s ja. Vom hören sagen. 

Ja qualitativ sind die Spiele wohl wirklich nicht gut. Das war  auch der Grund warum ich damals die Finger zumindest vom ersten Teil gelassen hatte. Den zweiten kannte ich gar nicht.
Aber wer noch mehr Background Infos über das Matrix Universum sucht, für den sind sie bestimmt interessant.

Und über die Filme kann man sich streiten. Ich mag die ganze Trilogie. Der erste Teil ist natürlich am besten weil er mal komplett was neues war.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber @Painkiller welcher hoffentlich hier auch noch im Thread mit einsteigt. Der hat auch viel Hintergrundwissen.


The Matrix...   Ein Universum wo nichts ist wie es scheint. 1000 Interpretationen und eine Menge Canon welcher in den Filmen gar nicht erzählt wird. Allein wenn ein MMORPG und deren Inhalte Canon sind, kann die Post eigentlich nur ab gehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wenn es nunmal so ist, dass die beiden - bzw. drei, es gab nämlich noch ein gewisses MMORPG - Games zum Kotzen waren und sich die absolut niemand antun sollte?


Das MMORPG war ganz solide. Wie bereits erwähnt ist die Handlung allein Anschein nach Canon. Es gibt viele Parallelen zum Trailer von Teil 4 und dem Spiel.



Spoiler



Obwohl Trinity in Teil 3 "gestorben" ist, kehrte sie in dem MMORPG, The Matrix Online wieder zurück. Soweit ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist The Matrix Online Canon. Ich fand das Spiel und den Ansatz dahinter interessant.

In den letzten Zügen des Spiels spielt Trinity eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Es stellt sich heraus, dass sowohl sie als auch Neo der Höhepunkt jahrzehntelanger Forschung der Maschinen sind, um menschliche DNA perfekt in Maschinencode zu übersetzen, so dass sie sich direkt mit Tech verbinden können, ohne simulierte Schnittstellen zu benötigen. Das ist ein interessanter Ansatz, da im Film klar erklärt wird, das Neo der sechste Auserwählte ist. Geht man jetzt davon aus, das Morpheus Aussage in seiner Rede an Zion stimmt, dann würde das bedeuten das die Matrix alle 100 Jahre einen Reboot durchläuft. Das erinnert mich irgendwie Battlestar Galactica: „All dies ist schon einmal passiert. All dies wird wieder geschehen.“ Demnach gibt es Auserwählte seit 600 Jahren.

Neos endgültiges Schicksal wurde im Spiel von Morpheus offen in Frage gestellt. Er wies darauf hin, dass Neos sterblichen Überreste nie von Zero-One, also der Maschinenstadt, nach Zion zurückgebracht wurden. Gleichzeitig aber haben die Maschinen erklärt, dass sie seinen Körper nicht recycelt haben. Das widerum lässt darauf schließen, das der Neo den wir in Teil 4 sehen, der echte Neo und nicht irgendein Programm ist. Wie es scheint wird er von den Maschinen in der Matrix und in Zero One aus unbekannten Gründen gefangen gehalten. Das Orakel hatte in Teil 3 ja den Architekten gefragt, ob die Maschinen den Frieden einhalten werden. Nun, wie es scheint tun sie das nicht. Zumindest auf den ersten Blick.

Das Programm um DNA in Maschinencode zu übersetzen, wurde im Spiel "BSP" genannt. Erschaffen hat es das Orakel. Das Programm selbst war widerum von der Oligarchie sehr begehrt, um ihren digitalen Geist auf physische Körper (also Bluepills) zu übertragen, anstatt auf Roboter/Androiden. Das dies grundsätzlich funktionieren kann, haben wir im Film gesehen, als Agent Smith in den Körper von Bane wandert.

Die Oligarchen widerum waren eine geheimnisvolle Organisation, die von den Maschinen als frei geborene Menschen eingruppiert wurde, obwohl die Maschinen ihre wahren Absichten anfangs nicht kannten. Wie es scheint, geht ihre Existenz auf die Zeit vor dem ersten Maschinenkrieg zurück.

Später stellt sich heraus, dass sie tatsächlich Menschen sind, die vor dem ersten Maschinenkrieg einen Vertrag mit den Maschinen geschlossen hatten sie nicht anzugreifen. Anders als die Bewohner von Zion hielt sich die Oligarchie in einem Gebiet auf der Erdoberfläche auf, das als Flugverbotszone deklariert ist und in das keine Maschinen eindringen durften. Zion wusste sehr lange Zeit nicht, das Menschen auf der Oberfläche überhaupt noch existieren.

Allerdings haben diese Menschen in der "realen Welt" keine Körper mehr. Die meisten von ihnen haben Roboterkörper. Jeder Körper altert und stirbt. Hier noch mehr ins Detail zu gehen würde den Rahmen sprengen.
Nur noch soviel dazu: Sie  sind sehr alt und können auf fast jeden Teil der Matrix zugreifen. Zudem sind sie in der Lage den Code der Matrix zu überschreiben. Damit stehen sie in einigen Bereichen auf einem Level mit Neo. Die Oligarchen wollen die absolute Kontrolle über die Matrix. Vor ihnen haben die Maschinen "Angst".

Ohne eine physische Form (die Maschinen haben im Spiel Trinitys Programm aus ihrem sterbenden Körper gerettet) nimmt Trinity die Gestalt einer schwebenden Figur aus goldenem Code in der Matrix an. Das widerum erinnert an Animatrix. Speziell "The Second Renaissance" *Klick* Dort sieht man nämlich auch so ein goldenes Programm. Das ist ähnlich, aber natürlich nicht so mächtig wie Trinity, da es hier nur als Zion´s Archivprogramm dient:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Am ehesten lässt es sich mit Agent Smith oder Neo vergleichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Trinity ist extrem verzweifelt zu was sie geworden ist. Allerdings findet sie schließlich später Trost in der Tatsache, dass ihre Existenz der Schlüssel zum endgültigen und finalen Neustart der Matrix ist. Dieser Neustart würde die Oligarchen ein für alle mal besiegen. Damit wäre ein umfassender Frieden möglich.

Siehe Matrix 4 Tailer - Timestamp *Klick* *Klick* und *Klick*

Wie im letzten *Klick* schön zu sehen, hat Trinity den Matrix-Code auf ihrem Gesicht. Das würde dafür sprechen, das ihr Programm wirklich gerettet wurde und in einen Klon/Androiden übertragen wurde. Oder aber sie ist ein reines Programm ohne Körper/Klon.

Trinity findet schließlich im Spiel ihr "Ende" in der Quelle der Matrix. Sie verschmilzt mit einem Menschen im Kern des Maschinencodes und kombiniert so die drei Hauptgruppen Mensch, Maschine und Programm miteinander. Dieses Ereignis leitet die finale Reboot-Sequenz der Matrix ein, welche die Kontrolle der Oligarchen aufhebt und den Maschinen erlaubt, endlich ohne Angst zu existieren.

Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass dieser Abschluss einen neuen Waffenstillstand zwischen Zion und den Maschinen einleitet und die Grundlage für die neue Matrix bildet, die auf dem Konzept der menschlichen Kontrolle basiert.

So, das war jetzt mal ein kleiner Teil des Spiels. Der Kaninchenbau geht noch sehr viel tiefer. 
Es ist aber auch gut Möglich das der Film einen ganz anderen Weg geht. Wir werden es sehen...



Aber wie schon erwähnt, das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, und nur auf Trinity und Neo bezogen. Den "Tod" von Morpheus im Spiel hab ich noch gar nicht angesprochen. Die Story des Spiels ist noch viel verzweigter und verwirrender, als es den Anschein hat. Vieles hab auch ich bereits vergessen oder muss es mir erst wieder in Erinnerung rufen. Die Story des Games abgekürzt: Das Ganze ist ein irrer Machtpoker zwischen Zion, den Oligarchen, den Maschinen, den Merowingern, EPN und Cyphriten.



> Und über die Filme kann man sich streiten. Ich mag die ganze Trilogie. Der erste Teil ist natürlich am besten weil er mal komplett was neues war.


Matrix war nie als Trilogie geplant. Das wird im Making Of erwähnt. Aber sowas passiert, eben wenn die Studios sich einmischen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> The Matrix...   Ein Universum wo nichts ist wie es scheint. 1000 Interpretationen und eine Menge Canon welcher in den Filmen gar nicht erzählt wird. Allein wenn ein MMORPG und deren Inhalte Canon sind, kann die Post eigentlich nur ab gehen.


Gut das du jetzt wieder miteingestiegen bist. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Matrix war nie als Trilogie geplant. Das wird im Making Of erwähnt. Aber sowas passiert, eben wenn die Studios sich einmischen.


Wie es meistens so ist: wenn ein Film erfolgreich ist, versucht man natürlich  noch mehr Geld damit zu machen. Aber ich bin froh das es die Fortsetzungen gibt. 

*Edit: *Auf die inhaltlichen Sachen gehe ich noch später ein. Wenn ich den Kopf freier habe. 

*Edit2:* Sehr interessant... danke für die Infos.



Spoiler



Das Trinity auch ein Programm ist wie Neo ist darüber hatte ich noch nie nachgedacht. Weil sie ja scheinbar auch nicht solche Superkräfte hat. Zumindest in den Teilen 1-3 nicht.  Über die Oligarchen würde ich gerne noch mehr erfahren. Wenn die Maschinen sogar Angst vor denen haben... müssen die ja krass drauf sein.



Was mir im Matrix 4 Trailer noch aufgefallen ist: das Tattoo mit dem weißen Kaninchen auf dem Arm des weiblichen Seraph (mit den blauen Haaren).


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Über die Oligarchen würde ich gerne noch mehr erfahren. Wenn die Maschinen sogar Angst vor denen haben... müssen die ja krass drauf sein.


Was genau willst du denn wissen? 

Ich fang am besten mal von vorne an, oder? Damit auch der Begriff "Oligarchen" Sinn macht. Wie schon erwähnt, einiges musste ich mir auch erst wieder in Erinnerung rufen. Von daher gebe ich keine Garantie auf 100%ige Korrektheit.

Nun aber zum Thema:



Spoiler



Willkommen im Archiv von Zion.
Sie haben die historische Datei Nummer 12-99 gewählt. 

Die Oligarchie:

Die Geschichte der Oligarchen/Oligarchie beginnt quasi bei Animatrix "The Second Renaissance".  In Second Renaissance sieht man ja bereits wie die Menschen sich von den Maschinen quasi "trennen". Der Mensch geht mit Gewalt gegen die Maschinen vor, nachdem eine Maschine zum ersten Mal Menschen getötet hat. Der Roboter, B1-66ER bemerkte das seine Besitzer ihn verschrotten und durch ein neueres Modell ersetzen wollten. Später vor Gericht rechtfertigte er seine Tat als Akt der Selbstverteidigung und erklärte öffentlich, dass er einfach "nicht sterben wollte". Dennoch verlor er den Prozess, und wurde demonitert.

Das war die Geburtsstunde der Bürgerrechtsbewegung für Maschinen. Mit friedlichen Protesten wollten sie auf die ihrer Meinung nach ungerechte Behandlung der Manschinen aufmerksam machen. Sympathisanten und Maschinen marschierten Seite an Seite. Nicht bald danach wuchs die Welle der Gewalt gegen Mensch und Maschinen stark an.

Die Poltiker der Welt waren sich einig, das ein weltweiter Aufstand vor der Tür stand. In Absprache mit der UN begannen die Nationen ein Programm zur Ausrottung aller humanoiden, intelligenten Maschinen.

Ergebnis des Ganzen: Die überlebenden Maschinen wanderten nach Mesopotamien aus, gründen dort Zero One und sagen sich von den Menschen los.

Allerdings sind sie immer noch beschränkt durch diverse menschliche Kontrollsysteme. Die Asimov'schen Gesetze lassen hier grüßen. Diese Kontrollsysteme verhindern u.a. das sich die AI der Maschinen weiterentwickeln kann.

Die Maschinen ähneln einem Hive. Ähnlich wie die Zerg aus StarCraft. Mit nur einem Unterschied: Die Zerg werden von Kerrigan angeführt und haben dadurch ein Ziel vor Augen, bzw. überhaupt erst das Bewusstsein um Ziele wahrnehmen zu können. Das widerum fehlt den Maschinen aufgrund der genannten Kontrollsysteme und programierten Blockaden/Sperren.

Die Oligarchen sind in dieser Zeit nichts anderes als eine große Gruppe welche aus skrupellosen Wissenschaftlern, Politikern (oh Wunder  ) Geschäftsleuten etc. besteht.

Still und heimlich nehmen sie Kontakt zu Zero One und den Maschinen auf, und verrieten Ihnen
wie sie einige der ursprünglichen menschlichen Kontrollsysteme in ihrer Programmierung entfernen konnten. Dies diente quasi als erster Vertrauensbeweis bzw. Vertrauensvorschuss.

So schafften es die Oligarchen nach und nach das Vertrauen der Maschinen zu gewinnen. Daraus entstand eine sehr enge Zusammenarbeit. Die Oligarchen halfen durch ihr Wissen in Kernbereichen wie Programmierung, Technologie, Wirtschaft, Politik, Militär etc. den Maschinen und Zero One extrem weiter. Ohne diesen Input wäre Zero One nie zu einer Supermacht geworden.

Doch die Menschen streben nach Macht. Die Oligarchie nutzte das gewonnen Vertrauen schamlos aus. Sie implantierten unbemerkt neue, viel subtilere und ausgeklügeltere Kontrollroutinen in die Mainframes der Maschinen.

Die Zeit verging, und die Spannungen zwischen Menschen und Maschinen entlud sich in dem 1. Maschinenkrieg, welcher 60 Jahre dauern sollte. Den Konflikt bekommen wir ebenfalls in "The Second Renaissance" zu sehen. Aber auch hier hatte die Oligarchie seine Finger im Spiel. Sie witterte Blut um ihre Macht festigen zu können. Geschickt brachten sie den Maschinen bei, was psychologische Kriegsführung beim Gegner anrichten konnte. Jetzt wo die Maschinen wussten, was Angst und Schrecken unter den Menschen anrichten konnten, erlangten sie die Oberhand.

Der Jahrzehnte lange Krieg gipfelte in einem großen Moment wieder. Der Operation Dark Strom. Die Weltgemeinschaft war sich einig, das man die Maschinen durch Entzug des Sonnenlichts zur Kapitulation zwingen konnte. Was zunächst anfangs nach einem massiven Rückschlag für die Maschinen aussah, entpuppte sich durch ihre Anpassungsfähigkeit sehr schnell als nutzloses Unterfangen.

Ende Teil 1



Hast du bis hierher irgendwelche Fragen?


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hast du bis hierher irgendwelche Fragen?


Konkrete Fragen erstmal nicht. Erzähl ruhig weiter.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Konkrete Fragen erstmal nicht. Erzähl ruhig weiter.


Gut, dann geht´s weiter.  



Spoiler



Willkommen zurück im Archiv von Zion.
Sie haben die historische Datei Nummer 12-99 gewählt.

Wie in Teil 1 bereits erwähnt, war der Rückschlag den die Maschinen erlitten nur von kurzer Dauer. Wie die Borg in Star Trek, so hat sich auch Zero One an die neue Situation angepasst. Neue Energiequellen wurden erschlossen. 

Die Oligarchen haben inzwischen eine eigene Stadt auf den Überresten der Welt errichtet. Das alles geschah in Absprache mit den Maschinen, denen die Reste der Welt relativ egal waren.

Was die Oligarchie aber übersehen hatte, waren diverse Kontrollsysteme welche sich extrem tief in der Maschinenprogramierung befanden. Eine dieser Programmierung war die eines Bewahrers. Und hier kommen wir wieder zu den Asimov'schen Gesetzen. Denn laut dem Spiel bauten die Maschinen die Matrix nicht nur als Energiequelle, sondern um einen gewissen Rest der Menschheit welcher genetisch selektiert wurde, zu bewahren. 

[Anmerkung: Hier gibt es einen ersten größeren Konflikt mit den Filmen. Denn die Anzahl an Menschen welche sich in den Kapseln bzw. der Matrix befinden, sind viel geringer als von Morpheus geschätzt. Im Spiel sind es zwischen 4 und 5 Millionen Menschen]

In den folgenden Jahren bauen die Oligarchen ihre Stadt massiv aus. Starke Befestigungsanlagen inkl. EMP-Bewaffnung und Hover-Schiffe werden errichtet um ggf. auf einen Maschinenbedrohung reagieren zu können. Die Maschinen selbst sehen in den Oligarchen aber keine Bedrohung, und daher wird auch die Zusammenarbeit weitergeführt. In der Matrix selbst sieht die Oligarchie keine Gefahr, sondern eine Chance, welche aber erst später in den Mittelpunkt rücken sollte. 

Die Maschinen allerdings verfolgen eigenen Pläne. Pläne, die ihrer Meinung nach nicht relevant für die Oligarchie sind. Daher wurden sie auch nicht kommuniziert. Die Oligarchie hat somit keinerlei Ahnung das das Architekten-Programm sich einem für Maschinenverhältnisse sehr intuitiven Programm namens "Orakel" bedient. Architekt und Orakel haben im laufe der Zeit versucht die Kompatibilität zwischen Mensch und Maschine zu verbessern. Dies ist ihnen mit Neo und Trinity gelungen. Beide sind nichts anderes als Experimente bzw. künstlich erzeugte Menschen. Die Experimente liefen zyklisch ab. Und ab hier wird es interessant. Geht man jetzt davon aus, das Morpheus Aussage in seiner Rede an Zion stimmt, dann würde das bedeuten das die Matrix alle 100 Jahre einen Reboot durchläuft. Laut Architekt ist Neo der 6. Auserwählte. Demnach gibt es Auserwählte (und Trinity) seit 600 Jahren.

All dies lief unbemerkt von der Oligarchie ab. Diese war in der Zwischenzeit mit dem beschäftigt, was die Menschen am besten können: Kriege und Machtkämpfe. Diese Konflikte setzten den Oligarchen schwer zu. [Anmerkung: Auch die Oligarchie verfügte über Roboter und Maschinen. Allerdings waren diese komplett losgelöst von Zero One] Am Ende der Konflikte stand ein Waffenstillstand und eine neue Regierung. Diese widerum teilte die Gebiete der Erde in Länder bzw. Reiche auf. Die Regierung selbst würde nur als Schlichter und für den Matrix-Zugang eingesetzt werden. Alles weitere lag in den Händen der Länder/Reiche. 

Das Kernproblem blieb aber erhalten: Ihre Anzahl schrumpfte sehr schnell. Die Oligarchen sahen sich gezwungen, eine Technik zu entwickelt, die es ihnen ermöglicht, ihr Bewusstsein als Computerprogramm auf Server zu übertragen. Dieses widerum lies sich auf lebensechte Androiden herunterladen. Allerdings verfügten diese Androiden nicht über die vollständigen und komplexen Empfindungen eines menschlichen Körpers.

Um gegen diesen Verfall etwas zu unternehmen, haben die Oligarchen erneut "Verhandlungen" mit den Maschinen aufgenommen. In Wirklichkeit kamen jetzt die von ihnen damals implatierten Kontrollroutinen zum Einsatz. Durch diese Routinen wurden die Maschinen bei ihren Entscheidungen massiv beeinflusst. Das wohl wichtigste Ergebnis dieser Beeinflussung war: Jedem Oligarchen ist es gestattet, eine bestimmte Anzahl von Menschen pro Jahr für seine eigenen Zwecke aus der Matrix zu entnehmen.

Das Ziel war klar. Sie wollen ihr Bewusstsein auf menschliche Wesen übertragen können. 

Ein Ziel dem die Maschinen bereits gefährlich nahe gekommen sind. Neo und Trinitys DNS ist nach Jahrhunderten der Erforschung und Experimente fast perfekt. Die Kompatibilität zwischen Computercode und DNS ist vorhanden. Dadurch lassen sich Handlungen der beiden quasi steuern und vorausahnen. 

In den Maschinen hat sich über die Jahrhunderte ein gewisser Groll gegenüber den Oligarchen gebildet. Zum einen weil die Oligarchen extrem egoistisch auftreten und zum anderen weil die Maschinen sich unterlegen und nicht mehr gleichwertig fühlen.  

Ende Teil 2


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Infos.



Spoiler



Und nach dem Ende von Teil 3, jetzt zu sehen in Teil 4, ist dann der 7. Reboot der Matrix?
Was ist mit den vorigen Auserwählten immer passiert? Sind die gestorben? (Aber ihre DNS wurde gespeichert und weiterentwickelt) In Teil 4 ist es aber dann   "Neo" der 6. Auserwählte, der es überlebt hat aber sich nicht mehr erinnern kann, oder?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.


Da kommt noch mehr.  
Evtl. sogar am WE. Mal sehen wie´s mir zeitlich raus geht. 



Spoiler






> Und nach dem Ende von Teil 3, jetzt zu sehen in Teil 4, ist dann der 7. Reboot der Matrix?


Exakt! Das Ende von Teil 3 markiert den 7. Reboot. 



> Was ist mit den vorigen Auserwählten immer passiert? Sind die gestorben? (Aber ihre DNS wurde gespeichert und weiterentwickelt) In Teil 4 ist es aber dann   "Neo" der 6. Auserwählte, der es überlebt hat aber sich nicht mehr erinnern kann, oder?


Sehr gute Frage!  Die Antwort darauf liefert Morpheus selbst:
_
Als die Matrix zum ersten Mal gebaut wurde, wurde darin ein Mann geboren, der die Fähigkeit hatte, alles zu ändern, was er wollte, und die Matrix so umzugestalten, wie er es für richtig hielt. Er war es, der die ersten von uns befreite und uns die Wahrheit lehrte: Solange die Matrix existiert, wird die menschliche Rasse niemals frei sein. Nach seinem Tod prophezeite das Orakel seine Rückkehr und dass sein Kommen die Zerstörung der Matrix einläuten, den Krieg beenden und unserem Volk die Freiheit bringen würde. Deshalb gibt es diejenigen, die unser ganzes Leben damit verbracht haben, die Matrix zu durchsuchen, um ihn zu finden.
- Morpheus zu Neo_

Der Architekt selbst spricht in Matrix Reloaded folgendes: 

_Die Funktion des Auserwählten besteht nun darin, zur Quelle zurückzukehren und eine vorübergehende Verbreitung des Codes zu ermöglichen, den du trägst, um das Hauptprogramm (die Auserwählten) wieder zu aktivieren. Danach wird es dir erlaubt sein, aus der Matrix 23 Individuen auszuwählen, 16 weibliche und 7 männliche, um Zion wiederaufzubauen. Die Nichtbeachtung dieses Prozesses wird zu einem katastrophalen Systemabsturz führen, bei dem jeder, der mit der Matrix verbunden ist, getötet wird, was zusammen mit der Auslöschung von Zion letztendlich zur Auslöschung der gesamten menschlichen Rasse führen wird.
- Architekt zu Neo_

Ich würde daher stark davon ausgehen, das die körperliche Version der Auserwählten "gestorben" ist. Der Code jedoch lebte weiter.

Mit Neo als sechsten Auserwählten wurde dieser Kreislauf durchbrochen. Die Matrix wurde zwar neugestartet, aber das das Hauptprogramm nicht. 

Und das macht den Trailer von Teil 4 in meinen Augen sehr interessant. Wenn Deus Ex Machina wirklich Neo in der Matrix gefangen hält, dann muss es einen Grund dafür geben. Neo hat auch außerhalb der Matrix enorme Kräfte. Evtl. haben die Maschinen Angst davor?! 

Der Kerl am Ende vom Trailer ist meiner Meinung nach Deus Ex Machina. 
Man beachte den Namen der Firma, und das DM auf dem Schreibtisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist mir auch noch dieses Bild aufgefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das ein neuer Weg um in die Matrix zu gelangen? Oder ist er gar kein Mensch? Auf mich wirken diese "Partikel" sehr vertraut.... Sie wirken fast wie kleinere Versionen der Roboter die das Gesicht von Deus Ex Machina bilden.

Ist hier evtl. ein Bürgerkrieg unter den Maschinen im Gange? Und Deus Ex Machina versucht Neo für seine Seite zu gewinnen?  Mhm, es wäre zumindest nicht der erste Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Sehr gute Frage!  Die Antwort darauf liefert Morpheus selbst:
> 
> _Als die Matrix zum ersten Mal gebaut wurde, wurde darin ein Mann geboren, der die Fähigkeit hatte, alles zu ändern, was er wollte, und die Matrix so umzugestalten, wie er es für richtig hielt. Er war es, der die ersten von uns befreite und uns die Wahrheit lehrte: Solange die Matrix existiert, wird die menschliche Rasse niemals frei sein. Nach seinem Tod prophezeite das Orakel seine Rückkehr und dass sein Kommen die Zerstörung der Matrix einläuten, den Krieg beenden und unserem Volk die Freiheit bringen würde. Deshalb gibt es diejenigen, die unser ganzes Leben damit verbracht haben, die Matrix zu durchsuchen, um ihn zu finden.
> - Morpheus zu Neo_


Das liest sich sehr religiös.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Architekt selbst spricht in Matrix Reloaded folgendes:
> 
> _Die Funktion des Auserwählten besteht nun darin, zur Quelle zurückzukehren und eine vorübergehende Verbreitung des Codes zu ermöglichen, den du trägst, um das Hauptprogramm (die Auserwählten) wieder zu aktivieren. Danach wird es dir erlaubt sein, aus der Matrix 23 Individuen auszuwählen, 16 weibliche und 7 männliche, um Zion wiederaufzubauen. Die Nichtbeachtung dieses Prozesses wird zu einem katastrophalen Systemabsturz führen, bei dem jeder, der mit der Matrix verbunden ist, getötet wird, was zusammen mit der Auslöschung von Zion letztendlich zur Auslöschung der gesamten menschlichen Rasse führen wird.
> - Architekt zu Neo_


Das hier eher knallhart und rational.



> Neo hat auch außerhalb der Matrix enorme Kräfte. Evtl. haben die Maschinen Angst davor?!


Aber an die Theorie einer "Meta-Matrix" glaubst du nicht?


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich fand die Matrix-Filme alle überbewertet. Vielleicht lag das aber auch daran, dass sie - ähnlich wie Fight Club - eine Welle von pseudophilosophischem Geschwurbel ausgelöst haben, was mich extrem genervt hat. Außerdem ist Keanu Reeves jetzt auch nicht gerade der begabteste und vielseitigste Schauspieler der Welt. 
Der Trailer zum kommenden Teil war aber in der Tat ganz gut gemacht, evtl. wird  der doch mit Freunden im Kino geschaut.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag das aber auch daran, dass sie - ähnlich wie Fight Club - eine Welle von pseudophilosophischem Geschwurbel ausgelöst haben, was mich extrem genervt hat.


Ich finde die Diskussionen darüber spannend.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Keanu Reeves jetzt auch nicht gerade der begabteste und vielseitigste Schauspieler der Welt.


Zumindest so gut das die meisten Zuschauer ihm seine Rollen abnehmen. Sonst wäre er nicht so erfolgreich.

Will Smith war ursprünglich für die Rolle des Neo geplant:



> Ursprünglich war Will Smith für die Rolle des Neo vorgesehen. Smith sagte aber ab, weil er von dem Filmkonzept anfangs nicht überzeugt war und sich die Rolle selbst nicht zutraute. In einem Interview von 2004 bekannte er, froh darüber zu sein, da er das Konzept des Films erst später verstanden und Keanu Reeves seine Sache im Film sehr gut gemacht habe.


Quelle: Matrix (Film)


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2021)

Bald ist Halloween 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GK36ghMnit4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag das aber auch daran, dass sie - ähnlich wie Fight Club - eine Welle von pseudophilosophischem Geschwurbel ausgelöst haben, was mich extrem genervt hat.


Das Philosophische mal außen vor gelassen: Matrix hat sehr viele Inspirationsquellen. Und ich glaube das macht auch den Reiz der Filme aus. Man kann sehr viel hineininterpretieren. Oder eben auch nicht. Genau das fasziniert mich an Matrix. 

Hier mal ein paar der Quellen: 
Hard Boiled, Strange Days, Ghost in the Shell, Dark City, Akira, Simulacra and Simulation von Jean Baudrillard, Alice im Wunderland, William Gibsons´s Neuromancer, Out of Control von Kevin Kelley. Dazu noch Religionen, Zhuangzi, Plato, Kant, Sokrates und Descartes etc etc etc.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das liest sich sehr religiös.


Typisch Mensch 



RyzA schrieb:


> Das hier eher knallhart und rational.


Typisch Maschine 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber an die Theorie einer "Meta-Matrix" glaubst du nicht?


Mhm, damit hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach für eine Meta-Matrix?




Painkiller schrieb:


> Da kommt noch mehr.


Wie versprochen geht´s jetzt weiter.



Spoiler



Willkommen zurück im Archiv von Zion.
Sie haben die historische Datei Nummer 12-99 gewählt.

Wie in Teil 2 bereits erwähnt, gab es in der Vergangenheit Krieg zwischen den Oligarchen. Dieser Krieg hat Einfluss auf die nun folgende Handlung. Damit es hier jetzt nicht zu verwirrend wird, werde ich das Ganz hin und her simpel halten. 

Im Spiel gibt es zwei Oligarchen welche quasi Rivalen sind. Zum einen wäre da Halborn und zum anderen Carlyne. Halborn sein Ziel ist realtiv klar: Er will das BSP haben. Untersützt wird er dabei später vom Merowinger.

Carlynes Ziel ist nicht so ganz klar. Zum einen ist er der Rivale von Halborn, und zum anderen ist er Mitglied des Widerstands. Also Zion.

Carlyne entdeckt durch einen Zufall beim durchsehen von Logs in Zero One die Existenz von Neo und Trinity in der realen Welt. Das ist quasi am Ende von Matrix Revolutions. Er findet heraus, das Neo "gelöscht" werden soll. Trinity, deren Körper beim crash des Hovercrafts gestorben ist, wird von den Maschinen aufgespürt, und ihr Code gerettet. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist sie ein Programm. Carlyne ist fasziniert von dem Trinity-Programm und "verhandelt" mit den Maschinen über die Herausgabe. Hier kommen wieder die vor langer Zeit implatierten Kontrollroutinen zum Einsatz. 

Es gelang ihm das Trinity-Programm zu bekommen. Es blieb aber trotz größter Vorsicht nicht lange unbemerkt. Halborn erfährt davon, und sieht darin die größte Chance für sich und die Oligarchen. Damit könnte man den ultimativen Körper erschaffen. Maschinencode in der DNS, komplett Menschlich und alle Schnittstellen in Programme und Maschinen die man sich nur wünschen kann. Halborn dämmert so langsam auch, das etwas nicht stimmen kann. 

Er stellt zwei Vermutungen an:
1. Evtl. verlieren die Maschinen die Kontrolle über die Matrix?
2. Evtl. haben die Maschinen einen Plan, von denen die Oligarchen nichts wissen?

Das er mit beiden Punkten richtig lag, konnte er nicht ahnen. Er tritt Deus Ex Machina gegenüber und verlangt eine Erklärung. Die Maschinen aber streiten alles ab. Schlimmer noch, sie behauten das Trinity und Neo Terroristen sind über die Zero One keine Kontrolle mehr hat. Terroristen, welche es mit einer Lücke im System und dem passenden Hack dazu geschafft haben, aufzuwachen. 

Halborn glaubt den Maschinen nicht, und reist selbst in die Matrix um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Was er nicht weiß: Carlyne ist ebenfalls dort. Ein Konflikt entbrennt, welcher das Ende der Matrix bedeutet könnte.....

Ende der Aufzeichnung

Quellen: The Matrix Wiki, Reddit, Eigene Spielerfahrung, Hardline Dreams, YouTube uva.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mhm, damit hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach für eine Meta-Matrix?


Dafür spricht das Neo auch in der realen Welt Superkräfte hat. Dann wäre die reale Welt nur eine vorgegaukelte Realität. Und auch nur eine andere Matrixebene innerhalb einer übergeordneten Realität.
Aber ich glaube mitlerweile das es dafür auch andere Erklärungen geben muß.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2021)

Klingt interessant, und gar nicht so abwegig.  
Ich glaube immer noch das alles ein Traum im Traum im Traum ist. 

Btw. kennst du den Screensaver hier schon? 




__





						Kelly Software - the best Matrix Screen Saver - and it's free
					





					www.kellysoftware.com


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Btw. kennst du den Screensaver hier schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Den kenne ich noch nicht.
Aber ich installiere bei mir keine Screensaver. Die kosten nur unnötig Ressourcen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2021)

Wenn das Bild hier kein Flashback ist, dann bedeutet es das es zwischen Menschen und Maschinen wieder bzw. immer noch Krieg gibt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder aber das sind alles Neo und Trinity-Klone.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Zumindest zeigt es eine "Plantage".  Sonst würde ja auch die neue Matrix nicht funktionieren. 

*Edit:* Es wird mal Zeit für einen zweiten Trailer.


----------



## Micha0208 (11. November 2021)

@RyzA : klasse wie interessant sich der Thread entwickelt hat  Und natürlich auch meinen Dank an @Painkiller für die interessanten Hintergrundinfos .

Bin jetzt echt gespannt auf Matrix Teil 4


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2021)

https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/the-matrix-awakens-ps5-leak,3375868.html

Hoffentlich ein Spiel in UE5!


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDwWuNB1L38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2021)

Der Trailer war ja mal mega interessant. oO 

Zum einen ist es spannend das sie direkt von einem Traum sprechen, und zum anderen wirkt es so, als ob die Erinnerungen von Neo und Trinity absichtlich unterdrückt werden. Dann ist von den Loops die Rede. Der Architekt spricht diese ja in den alten Filmen an. Jeder Loop ist ein Neustart der Matrix. Das wird glaube ich richtig interessant. 
Ich glaube es tobt ein Krieg um die Matrix.

Und dieses Bild wirkt auf mich wie ein Bürgerkrieg zwischen den Maschinen. Nach Schiffen von Zion sieht mir das nicht aus. Ggf. sind das die Oligarchen? oO 

Schön zu sehen: Die Schüsse haben verschiedene Farben. Blau = Oligarchen/Maschinen-Rebellen? Rot = Deus Ex Machina?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und dieses Bild wirkt auf mich wie ein Bürgerkrieg zwischen den Maschinen. Nach Schiffen von Zion sieht mir das nicht aus. Ggf. sind das die Oligarchen? oO
> 
> Schön zu sehen: Die Schüsse haben verschiedene Farben. Blau = Oligarchen/Maschinen-Rebellen? Rot = Deus Ex Machina?


Das wäre sehr interessant wenn da noch eine dritte Partei mitmischen würde.
Von den Oligarchen hattest du ja schon paarmal erzählt.
Aber wir können jetzt nur spekulieren... nach dem Film wissen wir mehr.  

Und nach dem ich die Matrix Demo gesehen habe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WU0gvPcc3jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe ich richtig Lust auf ein neues Matrix Spiel bekommen.
Mal abwarten... vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Der neue Film hat den "Mythos" um Matrix quasi zerstört. Oder den "Zauber" welcher für mich vorhanden war. Es gibt eigentlich nichts diskussionswürdiges mehr an den Film und leider auch am Matrix-Universum.
Schade man hätte viel mehr draus machen können. Ich hatte ja gehofft das etwas aus den Spielen aufgegriffen wird.
Aber Matrix ist dann wohl tot... genauso wie dieser Thread.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2022)

Ich hab den Film leider noch nicht gesehen, aber evtl. kommt ja noch ein Spiel. Die Tech-Demo @ PS5 was massiv beeindruckend. Hat mich euch überrascht!


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Erstmal habe ich von Matrix die Schnauze voll.

Guck dir den Film an. Vielleicht denkst du dann ähnlich darüber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

Bei den Kritiken hier, hab ich schiss mir den Film anzuschauen


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei den Kritiken hier, hab ich schiss mir den Film anzuschauen


Ich will euch ja nicht beeinflussen. Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung.
Guck ihn dir ruhig an und bilde dir dein eigenes Urteil.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht beeinflussen. Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung.
> Guck ihn dir ruhig an und bilde dir dein eigenes Urteil.


Ja, werde ich mal machen. Dann kann ich ihn zusammen mit allen anderen schaiße finden. Wäre ja auch nicht schlimm


----------



## 6Pac (26. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, werde ich mal machen. Dann kann ich ihn zusammen mit allen anderen schaiße finden. Wäre ja auch nicht schlimm


Ich habe den Film am 1. Januar gesehen.
Ein leeres Kino, Ok es war zu 25% gefüllt, hat auch seine Vorteile.
Wenn du Fan der Reihe, nebenbei sattelfest führ gewisse Anspielungen bist und das gesehene nicht so erst nimmst, ab ins Kino.
Ich empfehle dennoch ein davor und danach zu planen.
Das hat mir geholfen und ich hatte einen schönen Abend.

Die vermeintlichen Hardcore-Fans haben auch Teil zwei und drei geschaut und haben diesen auch gesehen… warum?
Matrix 1 ist halt der Maßstab.
Man erwartet als Fan etwas was dem nahekommt.
Es wird aber nicht besser… kauf dir Popcorn und schalte einfach ab und hab einen schönen Abend.

Nebenbei: Nur für Kenner der Trilogie geeignet…


----------

